# start-stop-daemon Segmentation fault

## jody

Hi 

My previous problem with dbus caused by a corrupted configuration file (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-832636.html)

has advanced to a segmentation fault caused by the start-stop-daemon:

```
insect ~ # /etc/init.d/dbus start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

/lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-daemon.sh: line 231: 10326 Segmentation fault      /sbin/start-stop-daemon '--start' '--pidfile' '/var/run/dbus.pid' '--exec' '/usr/bin/dbus-daemon' '--' '--system'                
```

The above call was made immediately after reemerging world (including sys-apps/dbus and sys-apps/baselayout)

Does anybody know what could cause this fault (maybe some corrupted file as well?)

Thnak You

  Jody

----------

## BradN

I'm not sure of the exact command to start dbus manually, but it might be worthwhile to try running it with --nofork under strace.  The final outputs before the segfault might tell you what file has a problem.

----------

## jody

Hi

I started dbus like this:

```
 strace /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system --nofork
```

and there was a segmentation fault at the end:

```
... (many lines) ...

open("/usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.service", O_RDONLY) = 5

fstat64(5, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=93, ...}) = 0

read(5, "[D-BUS Service]\nName=org.freedes"..., 93) = 93

close(5)                                = 0

stat64("/usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.service", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=93, ...}) = 0

fstatfs(4, {f_type="EXT2_SUPER_MAGIC", f_bsize=4096, f_blocks=179765090, f_bfree=176411942, f_bavail=167280396, f_files=45662208, f_ffree=45240860, f_fsid={-1888290485, 437359898}, f_namelen=255, f_frsize=4096}) = 0

stat64("/usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector.service", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=88, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector.service", O_RDONLY) = 5

fstat64(5, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=88, ...}) = 0

read(5, "prefix=/usr\nexec_prefix=${prefix"..., 88) = 88

close(5)                                = 0

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

+++ killed by SIGSEGV +++

Segmentation fault

```

It strikes me that the crash follows immediately after manipulatinmg the file 'org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector.service',

whereas my original thread (see above) post was caused by a corrupted file 'org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector.conf'.

I tried to find our to wich package these CPUFreq files belong, but there was no result:

```
insect ~ # equery belongs /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector.service

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector.service in *... ]

insect ~ # equery belongs org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector.service

[ Searching for file(s) org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector.service in *... ]

```

Could this mean that i accidentally a package which is responsible for this CPUFreqSelector?

I my previous thread somebody said, CPUFreqSelector.conf was part of 'gnome applets' 

but i remerged gnome-applets with no change in behaviour.

ANy ideas where i could go?

Thank You

  Jody

----------

## BradN

Hmm, that's strange it doesn't belong to anything.  You hadn't migrated /etc from an older installation or run any configuration utilities as root that may have put it there?  Another possibility is that whatever package installed it is now removed (or a newer version that doesn't use that file) and that could potentially cause problems.

I guess if you don't need that particular feature you might just try moving the file somewhere else and see if it helps.

----------

